# Smart Tank



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Because I saw it and HAD to post it.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Darn... I thought it was yours.....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

They shoulda put a snorkel on it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

For those snowy day commutes?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I really think the US Army needs to buy them (then add mounted guns of course). Can you imagine the pure fear it would create in the sand box to see like 50-100 of these come flying over the sand dunes at a high rate of speed. Like giant killer bugs swarming at you.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its the angry cricket!!! I think the french just surrended.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How do you get in it? LOL


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

with this


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe the method of entry is using the moon roof ala the Dukes of Hazard method.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> I believe the method of entry is using the moon roof ala the Dukes of Hazard method.


That would work if I were 20 years old..... too bad youth is wasted on the youth.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I like it. Cute. Wonder where they got the tracks? Maybe from a Mattracks product? Or maybe it's all custom fabricated. 

I hear from military vehicle collectors that it is very difficult to find good tracks for the halftracks they restore. 

I'm up at Ross Powerhouse for a few days, instead of my usual Diablo Powerhouse. Everything gets here by boat or barge (I drive a 25 ft. jet boat to work). Of late, they've taken a less energetic approach to keeping the Jeep road from the powerhouse up to the dam clear of snow. They just gave us plant Operators a choice of two vehicles. 
The one with the tracks is interesting and easy to drive, but I don't think these tracks would take well to rocks and dirt. I think they like snow.

I have wondered from time to time if an old Cushman Trackster could be turned into an ATV. But they probably prefer snow, too.


----------

